# SE PA 2/9-2/10 Storm pictures



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thought you might all enjoy these - something we don't get into in SE PA that much - These pictures were all taken 2/12, I spent 19 hours in the cab, my food and fuel was brought to me. Did not have the camera with me on the 9th, 10th and 11th. We worked 64 hours between 10pm on the 9th and midnight on the 12th.








-


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## engine51 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice looking rig you got there, nice pictures and good work!


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Engine 51 - Thanks from CC FM59 (also a former member of CC54 when I was in high school, a now 51 member got me intrested in the FD, his dad was chief of 54 (initials JD), when I moved I ran for 15 years with Delco 59, and served as Delco TC-1 for 12 years.


----------



## engine51 (Feb 12, 2010)

Township1;998788 said:


> Engine 51 - Thanks from CC FM59 (also a former member of CC54 when I was in high school, a now 51 member got me intrested in the FD, his dad was chief of 54 (initials JD), when I moved I ran for 15 years with Delco 59, and served as Delco TC-1 for 12 years.


Small world! 
I actually grew up around the Aston fire co, I've only been with 51 for a few months now.
E/ Who at 51 sparked your interest? :O


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the pics- documentation of an "Epic" season


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Nov 25, 2008)

That is an amazing set of pictures there. I would love to get one of those storms here. we had 13" last week. but it was spread out into 36 hours.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

You spent 64hrs turnt around faceing back words?!!!!? I would be asking for a job were I get to face forwards.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I was gonna ask the same thing....how do you like traveling in reverse and looking over your shoulder?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

My back hurts thinking about running that.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Engine51

I stand corrected, he is running with goodwill, not 51. Still a small world.

GMCHD Plower & Kbsnow

I was only facing backwards for about 25 hours. The first 29 or so hours where facing forward with a 12' blade, The next 10 or so where forward, backward, forward, backward in the 544H, then the 29 or so with the blower.

The 29 in the blower was much better then the 10 in the 544H, backward aint as bad as you would think (and I have a bad back). There is enough room to sit sideways on the seat so you are looking more sideways.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice pictures man keep up the good work!


----------



## bmac32 (Jan 7, 2011)

Township1;998788 said:


> Engine 51 - Thanks from CC FM59 (also a former member of CC54 when I was in high school, a now 51 member got me intrested in the FD, his dad was chief of 54 (initials JD), when I moved I ran for 15 years with Delco 59, and served as Delco TC-1 for 12 years.


cc 54 is goshen right?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

is that one picture with the barn on 841 down there towards Flint Hill road?


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

dirt digger - I assume you are talking about the one with the stone house that kinda looks like a barn? 

It is at 841 & Woodview road, which is just north of Rt 1


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

I knew it looked familiar...cool pictures, I use to get down your way quite often doing work in West Grove, Jennersville, Oxford etc... My buddy actually owns the Dairy Queen down there

now my job is taking me the other way to Conshohocken...living in West Chester


----------

